# electric puma



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

very lite , vw platform

the bell housing adaptor consists of two aluminum plates ,
each one inch thickness , the electric motor shaft was taken out and modified .
a new (crank) coupling was made
it has a working clutch 

this 220lbs forklift motor was 36-48 volts ,

i have room for about 1200lbs of lead acid batteries ( ill reinforce the chassis and beef up the suspension and brakes later on )


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

With a very lite car, you can definitely get those speeds from 96 volt, I think I saw someone post their 72 volt topped out at 56 mph, so close, but I don't think you'd want to run with your pedal to the floor all the time.

I don't know about forklift motors from Adam, but if it's rated 48v, isn't putting 72 into it going to be... life shortening at best, and somewhat KABLOOEY at worst?


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

i brought the electric motor to a shop where we juiced it up
it reved over 3000 rpm his machine maxed out 
we never saw any arcing of the brushes

ill have to try and see what happens .

it probably wont be reving over 3000 or 4000 rpm

in 4th gear that would be awesome !


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

My Ghia with 72 volts and 550 amp controller would do 65 mph. That is a full steel bodied Ghia. The Puma is a light fiberglass body. As for the forklift motor that rating of 48 volts is for use on a daily basis for lifting and at a speed and power that can allow the thing to run day in and day out with no trouble at all. The 48 volt rating is constant not peak. Peak voltage with advanced brushes you can do at least 120 volts and more than likely do 144 volts or more with out trouble as long as the motor is in good condition. I high amp draw for short times during acceleration is possible with no trouble either. Motors have a long history of lasting for a long time. High or low voltage too. Just don't over speed the motor and a safe range is 5500 rpm and maybe even keep it at about 5200 rpm. If you over speed that will kill your motor faster than over voltage. Remember that your motor is not running at those high voltages all the time. The controller limits the power so the motor only thinks it's running less power. That is why we use PWM controllers. It allows high voltage for short peaks. Remember that a motor is either on or off. The controller controls the on/off of the power. If you used 48 volts and full on uncontrolled voltage and amp draw then the motor will really move out but for a short time. The controller regulates that to keep it safe and to allow fast speeds and long distance driving. 

I am now moving up to 96 volts and 600 amps.

Pete 


PS. Excellent work on the Puma. I will be watching your progress. Keep us posted.


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

ok here is a little info on the electric motor and battery 
it was made by eaton , and (yale)
the metal tag indicates the battery was 36 - 48 v volts 
and max of 935 AH


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

here is a close up of the brushes 
4 brushes 
one every 90 degrees
perpendicular and centered to each coil


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

i saw a few other people on this site with these motors
i wonder how they made out ?

heres another shot

ill run 144v - 192v if i can fit enough batteries in the car


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

evz said:


> ok here is a little info on the electric motor and battery
> it was made by eaton , and (yale)
> the metal tag indicates the battery was 36volts
> and max of 935 AH


Criminetlies!! A little low, a lot heavy, but my oh my, you can't beat 935 Ah!


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

fiberglass repair

even thougth its fiberglass the puma body is thick 
and heavy enough
the car without the batteries will weigh under 1500 lbs 

no need for a tail pipe anymore 
so the hole in the body for the exhaust is filled with fiberglass


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

rillip3 said:


> Criminetlies!! A little low, a lot heavy, but my oh my, you can't beat 935 Ah!


Off topic, but... your siggy link needs fixing. Try clicking it!


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

lottos said:


> Off topic, but... your siggy link needs fixing. Try clicking it!


Thanks! The text in the signature was actually right, but the URL when clicking the link was wrong, oops.


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

ta da-ah !!

no more exhaust hole


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

doing a test fit of the body on the chassis 

everything looks ok 
lots of extra room 

got to make a bulkhead to keep the back clean of water or rocks


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

its been a while but im back , the electric puma is coming along , i bought a zilla hv1k with all the goodies, the car is painted and ready for reassembly.


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

part of my zilla hv 1K package, slightly used.


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

i just got my batteries 
12v deep cycle 
i have 16 batteries to fit and string up 
1000 lbs
still a lot of work yet to be done on the car


----------



## evz (Sep 11, 2008)

im going to string up all 16 batteries for 192v, meantime im doing the brakes and interior.


----------

